# Is it a stage? Back to square one? hourly?



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Recall used to be pretty good. Now it's not effective. Even after several dozen successful 'here!' lessons. She seems to not give three shits about our commands for much of anything. For her jumping-up or nipping I've tried a few things; turning away and what-not. Yesterday I went with 'coins in a can' - that worked for two hours. Now, when I shake it, she runs to it and tries to play.

Back to the 30' tether while walking in the yard and into the crate for nipping. Shame really.  

Just keep pushing through?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, hang in there, dmp. She's just a baby. In many ways, they're puppies until they reach the age of two years. ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Yup, keep at it. Just when you think you have it down, they will test you again. Consistency is the key.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Agreed with the above posters. Pippa is 11 months now and just when I am sure she has mastered something, we're back to square one. It's completely aggravating at times :

That being said, I find starting back at square one and practicing for a short period of time each day seems to help. Hang in there. 

(Note: As I am writing this, Pippa has jumped up to the counter and grabbed the pot holder to get attention!!! : )


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Buy some more wine... the fun is just beginning. 

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think sometimes you need to take 2 steps back to take 1 step forward. I noticed a few weeks ago that Ruby was getting "wary" of strangers ???, to the point where i thought that she might actually bite somebody! this coincided with me taking her on longer off lead walks where there wasn't a soul to be seen for hours, so I've taken it back to long walks through urban areas with a lot of strange noises, people etc. I did actually muzzle her on the first walk back to be on the safe side, but i'm glad to say that she seems to have settled down again and is quite unperturbed again by strangers...phewww!, but it taught me a lesson that keeping up with socialisation is gonna be a "must do".


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't you know.........for a Vizsla....life is but a stage........


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks folks. But..Ugh. She's in a 'flight' stage last two days. She runs somewhere, digs up something in a hidden crevasse, shows me whats in her mouth, then runs away.

Dead frog
Rotten Apple
Weed-fabric
Dead turtle
My left shoe

etc. Etc.

Really would like to get her attention. Whereas she used to run away a bit out in the lawn, then look back for us...now she's a guided missile. The neighbor's pond seems to be her favourite target.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Aaaah......she's comfortable now and has found HOME! Let the fun begin!! Jake is 2.5 and still, like a teenager, needs roping in now and again!! It'll be a long ride, but a fun and worthwhile one. Hang in there, and the wine will help Once the weather warms up and you can get her out on the lake, the swimming will tire her out more than anything and make your job easier!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

So...you think because she's acting up - that's a GOOD sign? I LOVE that viewpoint.  

Yesterday I was ready to throw in the towel. Then she plopped down on my lap as I sat playing with her. She went from "I must KILL that rope!" (one of her toys) to "Jump" (all four off the ground) and onto my lap. Half-second later she was curled up and wanting a nap.

Her "fingers" sure are tiny - yet she's wrapped me around at least one of them. 

We have about a 1/4 acre pond, and a probably-40'ft x 20ft swimming pool. While I'll keep her out of the pond until I can be sure the water is fine for fun-stuffy (we've only recently moved in), we're eager to get that pool open for the summer.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

btw - anyone think any of those things - the rotten apples, leaves, sticks, dead aquatic animals, etc, are going to harm her if digested? I've seen her eat rabbit poo; doesn't seem to bother her much.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Be careful about too many apples as the seeds, containing cyanide, can be toxic is ingested in large quantities: http://www.dogsupplies.com/pages/Are-Apples-Bad-For-Dogs?.html

Also, keep an eye that she is not swallowing the sticks. When our lab was a puppy, we let him chew on sticks b/c we thought it was okay and he ended up in the emergency vet. They had to open up his stomach to get all the stick pieces out that wouldn't pass though - they said it was like his stomach was filled with mulch. Now he is nearly 7 years old and still obsessed with sticks. We try to keep him from chewing them, but 2x in the past month we had to have the vet remove huge splinters that were lodged in his gums between his teeth. He had been licking constantly, drooling and had bad breath and we didn't know why - turns out a piece of stick was so driven in that it actually drove his back teeth apart. Now he has a big gaping hole that makes it easier for more sticks to get caught! Finch chews sticks but doesn't swallow, but I find that when I keep a bunch of old marrow bones outside (ones she already got the meat off of), she usually chews those instead of sticks.

One good thing to know is that 1 tsp of hydrogen peroxide per 10lbs of weight will induce vomiting. If you know that she swallowed something dangerous that would not be harmful "coming back up the throat," then you can use this to make her throw up. We've had to do this a number of times between our 3 dogs, including a couple times for Finch last summer when she got into our garden and made herself sick on rotten tomatoes and ground cherries.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Finch. Sobering. We have three large apple trees around - and a LOT of fallen limbs from the maples, pines, and willows. 

This is gonna be work, eh?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

dmp said:


> This is gonna be work, eh?



Oh yes, for sure. I'd say my V-mix has been at least 50% more work than my labs when they were this young, but I enjoy the challenge and all the work I am putting in is definitely paying off. Most of the work comes in the form of keeping her exercised physically and mentally b/c once she is exercised, the likelihood of her getting into trouble is much less. Classes with a local trainer keep me accountable and this forum helps me know I am not alone! In the beginning, where you are now, it is just figuring out your routine and what she responds best to and enforcing that you are her leader - once that all falls into place, it does get a bit eas_ier_ (never EASY though).

Edit: Also, I just thought another piece to our puzzle in making things work was being willing to change our routine and plans. For example, Finch won't stay out of the garden - she loves every fruit and vegetable there is, so this year we enclosed our garden with a fence. This wasn't in our plans but if we didn't do it, we'd be fighting her all summer to keep her out. In your case, it might be raking up those fallen apples every couple days - not something you want to do, but you'd be setting her up for success and eliminating some of your own frustration!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks again - we'll start our local puppy class in two weeks. That'll help us. I mean that - it's for OUR sanity at this point!


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Take something she likes to chew on to the puppy class. Every other puppy/dog was laying down by their owner, listening intently. Jake was either trying to climb up to sit in my lap or barking. The instructor told me to bring something to keep him busy because no one could pay attention because Jake was barking nonstop! All those dogs, he wanted to PLAY, it was sooo embarrassing. This happened mostly at the 2nd level when he was about 4 months. 

Anytime you ever want to get the dogs get together, just let me know, we are so close. Jake can teach her how to be a good V-dog


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks JM. I'd LOVE for Eva to meet another pup - how old is Jake now?

Update on pup - first, I've started spelling her name 'normal' - Aoife, while cute and fun, is a lotta work! 

Either way - tonite? She's ALL kisses and hugs and wonderful. I started out by OVER hyping EVERYTHING she did positive. 

She sits down "YAY!! GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD PUPPY!!!!!!!!"

She lays down "WOOHOO!! OHHH GOOOOOOOOOOOD DAWG!!!"

She craps "GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD POTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTY!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!"

another day, another glass of wine


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Jake is two and a half now but still a wild man! He listens very well at this age and plays very well with other dogs. He has definitely changed our lives, it took my husband a lot longer to fall in love with him than it did me. I think he was ready to take Jake back to the breeder on more than one occasion lol. IMO, nothing can prepare you for it. It did get better though with consistency and lots of patience. Let me know when Eva is ready for a play date, we'd love to.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with all of the other postsers. They go through so many stages. One minute it's up, the next it's down. If you didn't have patience before, you will in a few months! Otherwise, you won't survive! Otto is 8 months and I found that developmental chart that Threefsh posted very interesting and pretty accurate, in our experience. Otto is/has been going through the "flight phase" - not fun. I'd say, keep the check cord on her and practice, practice, practice. It will all pay off in the long run!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

JAKE is my type of MUTT - already at the top of the CLASS - ROCKSTAR! better 2B bad than unnoticed ! As PIKE & I write this from prison ! LOL


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

dmp, Eva's brother is in the same boat. :-\
He'll do well with potty training for about 3 days and then suddenly BAM, it's like talking to a brick wall. He LOVES to pee on the carpet in the living room which (after getting on all 4s and smelling it) must have been peed on by the previous house owner's cat and the multiple professional cleanings haven't done enough for the smell. He's about 3 days on, then a day or two off the wagon, then back on it. It's a potty roller coaster, I tell ya!

The "look what I've got" attitude must be genetic. The neighbors must think we're loony because all you hear is "Gooooooood boy, Haeden!! Good potty outside! No...noo...OPEN! OPEN! Drop the mulch." If he can squirm away he prances off chomping on his mulch- luckily he doesn't swallow it and we can grab it out of his mouth. I keep telling myself that he just wants to help us practice getting him to open his mouth. *sigh*

Please pass the wine!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

KB87 said:


> dmp, Eva's brother is in the same boat. :-\
> He'll do well with potty training for about 3 days and then suddenly BAM, it's like talking to a brick wall. He LOVES to pee on the carpet in the living room which (after getting on all 4s and smelling it) must have been peed on by the previous house owner's cat and the multiple professional cleanings haven't done enough for the smell. He's about 3 days on, then a day or two off the wagon, then back on it. It's a potty roller coaster, I tell ya!
> 
> The "look what I've got" attitude must be genetic. The neighbors must think we're loony because all you hear is "Gooooooood boy, Haeden!! Good potty outside! No...noo...OPEN! OPEN! Drop the mulch." If he can squirm away he prances off chomping on his mulch- luckily he doesn't swallow it and we can grab it out of his mouth. I keep telling myself that he just wants to help us practice getting him to open his mouth. *sigh*
> ...


You got a no win situation there. Take out that carpet ASAP. If not it will continue to be an open invitation to pee.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, it is a stage and there will be many more. Enjoy them. 

Does a baby listen? Does a teenager listen? Does a full grown child always listen to his/her parents?

Do you listen all the time? ;D


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I taught Finch to ring a bell when she needed to go outside to the bathroom and as soon as she learned (it took 2 training sessions) she never had another accident. She is a fairly quiet dog and we were sometimes missing her cues that she needed to go out, so the bell was the answer for us.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Right this minute we cannot rip the carpet out, however, we are blocking the entire room off. Downstairs there's only 1 room with carpet so it's relatively easy to block off. He refuses to pee on the hardwood so we're thankful for that.

And we've also bought a bell for our boy. He's scared to DEATH of it though so we're trying to get passed the intial fear phase. Last week he wanted to play with a 100+ lb dog but he's afraid of a bell. Go figure.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

So sorry KB - Haeden's sister had two great nights. She's still 'testing' us - but she's doing potty better. In fact, when I say 'inside' after a potty, she'll head back to the potty place if she has more to do.
I owe you the name of that pee-smell-fixing-spray. Eva hasn't peed in the same place twice. Last night while walking Eva - still on a lead - She went to eat stuff on the ground. Each time I gave her a very light tug and 'c'mon' or "leave it".
she did pretty well with that. 

One thing I noticed - each time she sees a part of her family for the first time in the day she loses her mind and becomes this spider-monky with a shark-mouth. 
Yesterday I got home and played with her - she went from "Oh HI!! You're my best FRIEND!!" to "I want to bite you everywhere". Each time she'd nip, I put her swiftly into the crate (sat beside it while I was saying Hi). I only left her in for about 30 seconds - she'd instantly get calm when I shut the gate. 
Still - I don't feel as in-control as I did last week.

Side note - she gets her second set of shots tonite.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

As soon as you put Haeden down in the grass he takes 5-10 steps and goes potty. It's just the concept of not on the carpet and waiting for us to let him out once he hits the door. He still will go to the door and immediately pee so he understands that he has to go out but it's such an emergency right then that he can't hold it. While he's out he tries to put everything in his mouth, although "leave it" does ring a bell with him now after a tiny tug. He's getting there too- sounds like they're fairly similar. We just need to block off the carpet and work on bladder control and I think we'll be close. I hope!

When we get home it's the same shark-mouth situation for us. It's almost like he's so excited to see us but so pissed we weren't home that he tries to give kisses but can't resist biting at the same time. I'll have to try the crate for 30 seconds. Hopefully that gets the point across. She doesn't riot when you shut the gate?

Let me know how the shots go and how many she gets. Haeden goes Saturday for his second round. On his visit last week they only gave him bortetella so he can start his much needed puppy classes.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It has nothing to do with carpeting. It is all about the smell. If it smells like urine, I gotta pee on it.  This is why the specialized urine cleaners sell. Nature Miracle or similar is require for all puppy trainers. Once a Carpet gets the Urine smell it is almost imposible to remove it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually diluted malt vinegar will do the job at a fraction of the price 50/50 with water. Absorb as much urine as posssible with kitchen paper towelling and then scrub the area with the vinegar solution. This breaks down the acidity in the urine and stops the urine staining the carpet!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whooowh Hot,

Thats some volume of vinegar in 15ft x 20ft livingroom......

I'm thinking that the vinegar smell could definately make your eyes water and make you forget the urine smell!!!! :'( :-\ :-[               

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Bi carb soda works too.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Thats some volume of vinegar in 15ft x 20ft livingroom......


I was thinking the same thing! Plus the wretched smell. But it could work- he probably wouldn't go in the room again if we did that!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

hotmischief said:


> Actually diluted malt vinegar will do the job at a fraction of the price 50/50 with water. Absorb as much urine as posssible with kitchen paper towelling and then scrub the area with the vinegar solution. This breaks down the acidity in the urine and stops the urine staining the carpet!!


Some dogs will pee on that smell too.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> When we get home it's the same shark-mouth situation for us. It's almost like he's so excited to see us but so pissed we weren't home that he tries to give kisses but can't resist biting at the same time.


I had the same problem. Puppy getting overexcited with greetings. We made a rule in the house that we'll greet her very briefly the first moments then ignore her for a few minutes. Then spend some time with her once she's calmed down. It really works!

Regarding picking things out of her mouth, my backyard is a dog's dream. I have mulch, grass, weed, brush, tree branches, acorns, you name it. Nobody would use the phrase "in good shape" to describe it. 

But I think RBD was right. I don't want to be a helicopter parent. And plus, it's more important to establish good recall than for her to learn that coming to me means fun gross stuffed snatched away. 

So I decided to give that a priority and do "leave it" later. And she's not really eating anything except grass and some bark, just chews and spits it out. So I only take things away from her when it's something really disgusting (like dead mice or frogs). 

So she looks like in the pic _a lot_ but at least she comes when called (well, 80% of the time)


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

veifera said:


> > When we get home it's the same shark-mouth situation for us. It's almost like he's so excited to see us but so pissed we weren't home that he tries to give kisses but can't resist biting at the same time.
> 
> 
> I had the same problem. Puppy getting overexcited with greetings. We made a rule in the house that we'll greet her very briefly the first moments then ignore her for a few minutes. Then spend some time with her once she's calmed down. It really works!
> ...



Thanks very much - Our yard is like that too. Sometimes I think she spends her time eating EVERYTHING she finds - we try to limit it to grasses, while letting her chomp on a few sticks. 

I'll try the "Greet then ignore" method - however...pup doesn't really ever calm down; i mean...its like this -

Monday I was home; my son woke up and took Pup out for a pee. When he brought her in, he put her in the kennel. I was on the couch (fell asleep out there the night before). On the way to the kennel Pup saw me and started her hyper-hyper mode. After, I dunno, 15 minutes I said "Hey - let her out to come-see me". My son let her out, she stepped over the gate area then BAM! Up onto and across an ottoman, and over to me; within a blink of an eye I had a face full of licking and cold-wet-nose. 

So - i'm unsure I'll get to a point of ignoring her until she's calm.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Our normal weekday routine is to wake up to the alarm clock, take puppy out for potty (so only a very brief hello lick is allowed), then bring puppy back in. Once the puppy is back in, we start getting ready for work (breakfast, shower, etc) and completely ignore her. If she gets in the way, she is gently but firmly pushed out of the way. She has an option of playing by herself with toys or laying on her pillow or get kicked around. But no attention until we decide it's time for it. 

When one of us comes home when the puppy is already back from day care, we will greet the puppy briefly and do whatever it is we need to do. She is ignored completely. Gives time for the thought that this or that person is home to sink in and she's calmer. 

I think the difference between our routine and yours is we don't put her back in the crate after the morning potty until we need to or its her sleep time. Since you do, it means a brand new round of "hello's", so you may have to do this twice.

If you completely ignore her (and I mean - completely and utterly, like she doesn't exist), you'll see that those short puppy attention spans can be turned to your advantage. 

She's not going to be licking your face if there is absolutely no reaction from you. She'll try for maybe a half minute tops and then will look to find something to entertain herself with. In our case, it's her airline crate full of toys, a big open cardboard box (her absolute favorite!) and an empty plastic milk jug. 

But as long as you're in the same house, she'll make the mental connection of having greeted you already and won't go completely nuts when you reappear ;-)

It took a few days for her to understand that she plays with us when we're not busy with something. I actually call her to come to me when it's "play time", so it's not any time she wants. At first she would whine softly for attention but she has now learned that whining only delays things. Also, I think she is becoming more confident and independent that way.

I hope it makes sense.


----------

